# 3g speed on a 2g plan.. In Bsnl ..:)



## giprabu (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys... 
I bought a 3g Sim card, and recharged with a 2g plan (1p/s)... When I connect to net, I'm getting hsdpa signal with a speed around 3Mbps...! 
..
Since I'm on a 2g plan, I hope that 98rs gprs pack is applicable for me 
Which means, I can use 2GB of data at blazing speed for 98 rs.. I haven't tried it though..
..
I just want to know, if this same situation there in other networks too 
Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 28, 2011)

giprabu said:


> Hey guys...
> I bought a 3g Sim card, and recharged with a 2g plan (1p/s)... When I connect to net, I'm getting hsdpa signal with a speed around 3Mbps...!
> ..
> Since I'm on a 2g plan, I hope that 98rs gprs pack is applicable for me
> ...



It happened for me too...which circle u r in...


----------



## Minion (Oct 28, 2011)

giprabu,what is the cost of bsnl 3g sim?


----------



## giprabu (Oct 28, 2011)

Minion said:


> giprabu,what is the cost of bsnl 3g sim?



Sim card price 59 + plan activation charges (something around 30).. don't remember exactly..



gopi_vbboy said:


> It happened for me too...which circle u r in...


Chennai.. 
which network are you in ..?


----------



## nims11 (Oct 29, 2011)

happens with all my bsnl 3g friends too in my college.


----------



## Minion (Oct 30, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to activate 3g on BSNL non 3g sims?How much it cost?


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 11, 2012)

I Am Using Same Dude...!!!


----------



## Minion (Jul 11, 2012)

will try then..


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 18, 2012)

It use to happen here (Uttrakhand) too but BSNL has fixed it now, speeds are capped to 15 kB/s.


----------

